# contadores en secuencia



## sick (Jul 1, 2007)

hola bueno mas que un tema es una duda... me mandaron a diseñar un circuito usando solo electronica digital conbinacional.. 
y bueno pense hacerlo entre otros integrados, con un IC contador 74193 q es de 4 bits, el problema q tuve fue q nunka pude hacerlo contar en secuencia y apartir de cero, tuve q usar el 7490 q es de 4 bits pero solo cuenta hasta 9, quieisera saves si alguin save como puedo hacer unconteo con el 74193.
ah y para el conteo del 7490 encontre un circuito aqui en este foro y lo pude hacer.... mi profe me dijo q mi circuito oscilador con 555 tava mal seguro.. pero si ese circuito lo unico q hacer es emitir pulsos q supongo q el contador IC registra........... aver si me mandan una ayuda pes 

gracias


----------



## EDGMIL (Jul 8, 2007)

saludos sick podrias decirme exactamente el tipo de contador deseas realizar con el 193 ? deseas q se detenga o se reinicie en un numero en especial o deseas q cuente de 0 a 5 o de 0 a 9?. 
ademas de cuantos bits lo quieres de todas maneras aqui te muestro uno de dos bits osea del 0 al 99.
si deseas ver la simulacion q adjunte como zip necesitas el logicworks 4 o 5 lo mas probable es q consigas el 4 aunq no se si hay alguna manera de yo pueda  ponerlo en esta web.
sino, puedes ver la impresion de pantalla q puse en el documento de word q adjunte. espero sea de ayuda.


----------



## musky16 (Ene 17, 2009)

Tengo algunas dudas con tu circuito. 

Tu contador esta diseñado para trabajar de 0 a 99, pero sólo cuenta el primer contador de 0 a 7 y el segundo igual. Lo conecte igual que en tu diseño, se supone que debe de contar hasta el 9 por la la conexión de las patas 3 y 7 que es el número 9, pero así como esta la conexión descuenta 2 y sólo cuenta hasta el 7.   
La NAND que esta abajo del 7447 que marca el número 5 a que componente esta conectado, que a su vez esta conectado a GND y cual es su función ?. Puede ser que ahí tenga la falla....

 Esta tu diseño muy bien. Si me puedes ayudar a solucionarlo te lo agradeceria...


Saludos.


----------

